# Insurance



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

I have just received Boo's insurance renewal. She will be 7 this year and the premium has gone up to nearly £40 a month! They will reduce this to £32 if I up the excess to £120. I haven't insured little Beemo (10 months) yet and her quote is £13 a month. This is with Tesco Pet Insurance and is really becoming quite unaffordable!
I am thinking of saving £50 a month instead. Does anyone else do this?
Any ideas or suggestions very gratefully received!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yup, as long as your financial situation is such that you could cover a disastor should it arise, then financially it makes more sense to open a savings account for your dogs and diligently put away money every month for both routine health care costs and for emergencies.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We have an account of stashed for disasters cash.
Over the years (nearly 30 ) we have raided it for school trips etc and have not put any in for a while. Children remain far more expensive than the dogs  There is a reserve there but actually your post remains me that perhaps we should start contributing to it regularly again.
One thing though, have you considered insuring your dog for third party liability?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I am not a good saver - hence the insurance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

